# Cannolo



## jean1938

Bonjour, Buongiorno!

Le dessert italien "cannolo" a-t-il une traduction en français?
Ou si on utilise la forme italienne aussi.
En anglais, ils traduisent par "Cream Horns"!!

Merci


----------



## itka

Quand on demande la traduction du nom d'un dessert, on est tenu de fournir un échantillon. C'est pour être sûr de ne pas se tromper.


----------



## jean1938

itka said:


> Quand on demande la traduction du nom d'un dessert, on est tenu de fournir un échantillon. C'est pour être sûr de ne pas se tromper.



Je vous invite !  Choisissez !

http://www.fra.cityvox.fr/restaurants_marseille/la-cantinetta_200056428/ProfilLieu

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=fr&safe=off&num=30&ie=UTF-8&q=restaurant+italien+toulon&fb=1&split=1&gl=ca&view=text&latlng=16521885802553293482&dtab=0&ei=mNAuSsvoEofwMpq-zPMO&oi=&sa=X


       ________________________________________________


----------



## itka

Pas de pub ! Je parlais d'un échantillon plus... concret !


----------



## jean1938

itka said:


> Pas de pub ! Je parlais d'un échantillon plus... concret !





Ben, c'est pas de la pub !  Je vous invitais
et je vous ai demandé de choisir le restaurant !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

J'irais bien, moi, manger des *cannoli* à Marseille. 

Sur cette image, on a traduit littéralement "cream horn" par *cornet à la crème*... mais les puristes diront sans doute que ce n'est pas le même dessert.


----------



## jean1938

Nicomon said:


> Salut,
> 
> J'irais bien, moi, manger des *cannoli* à Marseille.
> 
> Sur cette image, on a traduit littéralement "cream horn" par *cornet à la crème*... mais les puristes diront sans doute que ce n'est pas le même dessert.




En effet, ce n'est pas du tout le même !   
Mais ça vient de WorldReference !

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/cannoli

Ce n'est pas toujours "fiable" . . .

Des cannoli, il y en a de délicieux là:

http://www.cafeingamba.com/fr/

Mais c'est à Montréal !   
J'en ai mangé un cet après-midi . . .


----------



## Necsus

Voila ce qu'il dit le Garzanti:
cannolo -_ s.m._ (_cuc._) cannolo (rouleau de pâte feuilletée rempli de crème ou de chocolat).


----------



## jean1938

Merci Necsus.___

Donc il semble qu'il n'y a pas de traduction.
On utilise le mot italien alors.
De toute façon, même l'anglais "cream horn" n'est pas exact.
Ce n'est pas vraiment un cannolo, mais plutôt un cornet...

Je garde dans mes favoris le bon GARZANTI !


----------



## itka

En tous cas, voilà un "cannolo".
Je ne connais rien d'équivalent en français... et à ma connaissance, on n'utilise pas la forme italienne non plus (sauf peut-être à Marseille et à Toulon), c'est le dessert lui-même qui me semble inconnu... (il est inconnu de moi, en tous cas !)

Par contre, il existe quelque chose de délicieux, qui n'est pas un dessert, et pour lequel on emploie le mot italien "cannelloni"... des sortes de "cannoli" mais avec tout autre chose dedans !


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Itka. Le 'cannolo' de ton image est mieux connu comme _cannolo siciliano_, voilà ce que j'appelle _cannolo alla crema_...


----------



## brian

Je n'ai jamais entendu le terme _cream horn_ en anglais. A la Nouvelle-Orléans on utilise toujours le mot italien _cannoli_*, mais ça se réfère toujours au _cannolo siciliano_.

*ça fonctionne comme _panini_, un mot singulier en anglais, dont le pluriel est _paninis_ (ou bien _cannolis_).


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> En tous cas, voilà un "cannolo".


 Salut itka,

Dois-je conclure que tu n'as pas aimé la photo de la page de Wikipedia - avec infos au sujet de ce dessert - que j'ai mise au post #6, sous le lien *cannoli*? 

Je crois bien qu'en français, on dit cannol*o* au singulier et cannol*i *(sans s) au pluriel, comme en italien.


Les cannelloni, c'est délicieux aussi. Mais les faire suivre d'un cannolo serait peut-être un peu trop calorique.


----------



## itka

Désolée, Nico, je n'avais pas vu le cannolo, seulement le cornet à la crème !


> Je crois bien qu'en français, on dit cannol*o* au singulier et cannol*i *(sans s) au pluriel, comme en italien.


... mais parle-t-on de ça en français de France ?  J'ai bien peur que les Français ne sachent absolument pas de quoi il s'agit (sauf quelques indigènes autour du Vieux Port !)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

L'indigène autour du Vieux Port que je suis ne connaissait pas non plus...


----------



## Nicomon

Et les Français, indigènes autour du Vieux Port ou non, les appelleraient comment, ces cannoli italiens/siciliens? 

Le mot _cannolo_ n'est pas québécois, que je sache. On ne l'a simplement pas traduit...


----------



## jean1938

@ tous...
Merci de votre intérêt pour les cannoli !
Ici au Kébek, c'est assez connu.
Je savoure les cannoli depuis plusieures années...
Rien de meilleur qu'un cannolo & macchiato !  

J'étais juste curieux de savoir si en France, on traduisait le mot.

@ itka:   
Je suis étonné itka de ce que vous dites.
En tout cas j'ai vu au cours de mes recherches
plusieurs sites de France ou on parle des cannoli,
et on donne souvent les recettes, car il y a des variantes.
Mais en effet, l'original est le cannolo siciliano
avec du ricotta sucré de brebis.
Comme beaucoup de mots italiens (pensez aux pâtes)
ils restent les mêmes en français.
Donc j'en conclus qu'il en est de même pour les cannoli !
En tout cas, je mange des cannoli depuis des lunes,
et je suis toujours en excellente santé !
Moralité:  Mangez des cannoli, c'est bon pour la santé.
Surtout avec un macchiato!


----------



## itka

J'y goûterai bien volontiers dès qu'ils apparaîtront ici ! Et qu'importe le nom pourvu qu'on ait l'adresse (où les trouver)  !
Je veux bien les appeler _cannolo. cannoli_ même, car je compte bien en déguster plus d'un !


----------



## jean1938

Necsus said:


> Voila ce qu'il dit le Garzanti:
> cannolo -_ s.m._ (_cuc._) cannolo (rouleau de pâte feuilletée rempli de crème ou de chocolat).



Necsus,
Comment prononce-t-on cannolo en italien?
Ce n'est pas indiqué dans le Garzanti.
J'ai quelques notions mais pour ce mot je m'y perds.
CA-nnolo? ou Cann-O-lo?
Souvent l'accent est sur l'avant-dernière syllabe.
On dit cann-O-ne . . .
Mais dans le cas de cannolo, il me semble
que l'accent sur la première syllabe sonne très bien .
Merci.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Jean. ICI tu peux l'écouter (kannòlo).


----------



## brian

On prononce _cannòlo_ comme *[kanˈnɔ:lo]*, avec l'accent sur l'avant-dernière syllabe.


----------

